
Web 2.0 is all about the money - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/c/a/2007/04/18/BUG4NPAB4N1.DTL&type=tech
======
gyro_robo
Like Web 1.0 wasn't, and like all business the world over isn't?

